# Phmg: GVT, Ice Cream and IIDFYM



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

If its doesnt fit your macros....i'll eat it :lol:

Been reading up on german volume training. Programs seem to boast of 10lb lean tissue in a 12 week program even for advanced trainers. Bulls.hit i think, but im not one to say that unless i've tried it myself so thought i would.

I'm a big fan of volume so this suits me nicely. In fact its a little less volume than im used to but the type of volume is more monitored for progression. Best get my old log books out! Been a while since people have seen me jotting in the gym.

So simplified, its basically ten sets with the same weight. 60 seconds rest between sets (which again is more rest than im used to as usually changing the pin or weight is my rest period). You start with a weight you would normally get about 20 reps with and keep going, so the first sets dont feel very taxing, but come the end, your fried. One exercise per body part with some addition work for supplementary work.

start point: 90kg.
























And front DB from a few days ago










Only thing i've been running is XL rebellion from extreme labs, 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. 2 tabs a day. This allows me to keep size. Of course im not going to grow on that.

But hoping the training lives up to the hype and gives me some new gains...although sceptical.

Diet:

you know me, clean before training, anything goes for post workout. If it doesnt fit my macros....i'll eat it :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy 100th journal.

:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Happy 100th journal.


When I do a phase of something, I like to keep it separate. Like my TB Carnage journal.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

In. I'm quite a fan of GVT. You'll notice some extra fullness after a couple of weeks because the muscles will be sore and swollen from being battered with the same move over and over, so that's probably where the whole "massive gains in a short time" comes from, but the progress becomes normal after that.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Just had a quick look at GVT, and there seems to be a lot of variation out there, can you put up which routine you are going to do, if it's not to much to ask


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Just had a quick look at GVT, and there seems to be a lot of variation out there, can you put up which routine you are going to do, if it's not to much to ask


Just be applying it to my own training mate.

Compound movements mainly with some extra little things at the end for say bis and tris.

Chest: 10 sets of bench

Back: 10 sets of t bar row (best exercise for back in my opinion)

Shoulders: 10 sets seated Smith press

Legs: 10 sets leg press

Will do bis on back day and tris on shoulder day. Just 3 sets of 12 reps.

So really simple. Will be about increase that weight as often as possible for those 10 sets.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> If its doesnt fit your macros....i'll eat it :lol:
> 
> Been reading up on german volume training. Programs seem to boast of 10lb lean tissue in a 12 week program even for advanced trainers. Bulls.hit i think, but im not one to say that unless i've tried it myself so thought i would.
> 
> ...


In mate, looking good. I tried gvt a few years ago when I was natty and didn't really have a clue about nutrition. I lost a bit of strength but leaned out a bit. I am thinking of trying it again but on gear so will be interesting to see how you get on

Good luck ;-)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> In mate, looking good. I tried gvt a few years ago when I was natty and didn't really have a clue about nutrition. I lost a bit of strength but leaned out a bit. I am thinking of trying it again but on gear so will be interesting to see how you get on
> 
> Good luck ;-)


I'm not strong anyway so not worried about losing strength lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In for this


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

in dickhead


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> in dickhead


.....it didn't fit my macros. Well one might have, but not 3.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not the best start. Stroll down to the gym and its closed. I forgot it's a religious holiday


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Not the best start. Stroll down to the gym and its closed. I forgot it's a religious holiday


Better make up for it with more chocolate then.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Better make up for it with more chocolate then.


Easter eggs going in!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Easter eggs going in!


Good man


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

i envy your metabolism.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This looks like my log these days haha


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Not to **** on your parade...but there is more to GVT than simply 10 sets of 10 reps. Mainly rep tempo being key due to the underlying aim of GVT being to increase TUT (not just by more reps but by each rep being hideously slow and painful).

I know there is more than one way to skin a cat but (to be pedantic) not adopting a 4-0-2 tempo kind of misses the mark.

What's more is that compounds should/can be supersetted. For example Bench & BOR's used a 60% 1rm with 10 reps of each performed back to back with a 90s rest, then 9 more sets. Legs was squats & SLDL's in a similar fashion.

Was the most mentally challenging routine I ever did and I found it very humbling.

Enjoy 

(That said, A-GVT offers more in terms of strength progression)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BennyC said:


> Not to **** on your parade...but there is more to GVT than simply 10 sets of 10 reps. Mainly rep tempo being key due to the underlying aim of GVT being to increase TUT (not just by more reps but by each rep being hideously slow and painful).
> 
> I know there is more than one way to skin a cat but (to be pedantic) not adopting a 4-0-2 tempo kind of misses the mark.
> 
> ...


I know mate. I did state it was simplified in the summary 

But thanks for putting the info up. more than my lazy ass did lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> This looks like my log these days haha


No one wants to hear about your toilet habits FelonE.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> No one wants to hear about your toilet habits FelonE.


After what I've been eating they really don't lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Found a photo of me at 19. Few years before training. Looking beefy!!!! Awesome hair.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Innnn


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

in for this.

my mate swears by GVT, and competes in the british and is succesful. so i know it works, hes 100kg on stage this year 

something i would like to start doing, but as above, it did seem quite a lot of effort in planning, and i'd still class myself as beginner, so be good to see how you get on with this "simplified" version.

Godd Luck with it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

First session done. Hardest thing I've ever done without a doubt. It's less volume than I'm used to but the sets I am doing are far more productive. I did chest.

Flat bench press, Smith, 85kg

Set 1. 10 reps

Set 2. 10 reps

Set 3. 10 reps

Set 4. 8 reps, 2 rest pause

Set 5. 7 reps, 2rp, 1rp

Set 6. 6 reps, 2rp, 2rp

Set 7. 7 reps, 3rp

Set 8. 7 reps, 3rp

Set 9. 6 reps, 3rp

Set 10. 6 reps, 2rp

Pec Dec x3 sets

Scull crushers x3 sets

Took 45 minutes and enjoyed.

Also just got hold of some weird liquid from a place called Cambridge so that's going straight in lol.

Food.

Breakfast: 4 rashers of bacon, 4 whole eggs. 2 slices of toast, a sprinkle of cheese.

Lunch: 300g peanut butter chicken, oven chips

Dinner: pizza....probably will be plural haha. Pint of milk. Easter eggs.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Peanut butter chicken? Huh


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> Peanut butter chicken? Huh


You haven't lived yet!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> First session done. Hardest thing I've ever done without a doubt. It's less volume than I'm used to but the sets I am doing are far more productive. I did chest.
> 
> Flat bench press, Smith, 85kg
> 
> ...





C.Hill said:


> You haven't lived yet!


What is this peanut butter chicken You speak of?


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

probably satay lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Guys, it's just chicken cooked with some peanut butter. Fu.cking lovely.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BennyC said:


> Not to **** on your parade...but there is more to GVT than simply 10 sets of 10 reps. Mainly rep tempo being key due to the underlying aim of GVT being to increase TUT (not just by more reps but by each rep being hideously slow and painful).
> 
> I know there is more than one way to skin a cat but (to be pedantic) not adopting a 4-0-2 tempo kind of misses the mark.
> 
> ...


This is all true, but I've done GVT several times and I really believe it's a program that's open to interpretation having gotten good gains with it each time trying various approaches. Doing 10 sets of 10 of the same exercise on a muscle is enough to leave it pumped hard, heavily fatigued and having received an adequate growth stimulus, however you go about it really.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well that last chest session really hit the spot. My chest and tris are in agony today. As though I've not trained them before.

If doms are any indication of gains, then I'm going to blow up!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did back today. Far harder than chest. Takes it right out of you.

Set 1. 10reps

Set 2.10reps

Set 3.10reps

Set 4.10reps

Set 5. 6 rp2.

Set 6. 5 rp3.

Set 7. 6 rp3.

Set 8. 5 rp2.

Set 9. 4 rp2.

Set 10. 4 rp1.

Fu.cked at the end there. Power just dropped. But stuck to rest periods and rep tempo.

Wide lat pulldown x3 sets

V bar pulldown x3 sets

DB preacher curl x3 sets

Food.

Breakfast: super shake. Berries, banana, whey, milk, peanut butter, ice cream.

Lunch: sister in laws birthday so a huge buffet. Usual buffet food. All homemade though on their farm so was so good.

Dinner: 4 rashers bacon. 2 slices of toast, sprinkle of cheese, 4 whole eggs. And another shake.

And a nice picture of me and Jacob on the farm because he makes my guns look ok


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking good mate!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Did back today. Far harder than chest. Takes it right out of you.
> 
> Set 1. 10reps
> 
> ...


What exercise for 10 x 10 mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> What exercise for 10 x 10 mate?


S.hit. Thought I wrote it. T bar rows. 75kg.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Went to gym last night after getting hyped up and nervous for shoulders.....building closed. F.ucked me off as id got proper hyped up for it. Hopefully open tonight.

Went and brought a small slender for my shakes in the morning. £25:










works a treat. Shakes are:

1 banana

few frozen berries

milk,

egg whites

whey

peanut butter

Nice and quick and means i can spend more time with my son in the morning before work and help out as not cooking.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Used to love a fruit shake/smoothie in the morning but just a pain washing it up afterwards haha, although it's a fairly big one


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Used to love a fruit shake/smoothie in the morning but just a pain washing it up afterwards haha, although it's a fairly big one


Thats the beauty of this blender, the mixing jug is your cup. You just rinse it out after. Takes seconds........or leave it in the side for the wife to wash properly, like I do


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders....finally.

Seated Smith press 60kg

Set 1. 10.

Set 2. 10.

Set 3. 10.

Set 4. 10.

Set 5. 9 rp1.

Set 6. 8 rp2.

Set 7. 7 rp3.

Set 8. 6 rp2 rp1.

Set 9. 7 rp2 rp1.

Set 10. 6 rp2 rp1

Hard. Pumped to hell. Weird how you think you are going to have no power for a certain set (like set 9) and then stronger than the previous one. Rest periods are exactly 60 seconds as I use stop watch so it's not additional rest.

Food.

Breakfast:

super shake: 1 banana, mixed berries, 3 egg whites, 1 scoop EA6 whey, milk, peanut butter.

Lunch:

300g potato, 300g peanut butter chicken breast. Olive oil.

Dinner:

4 whole eggs, 2 rashers of bacon

Post workout (train at 8pm now after the baby is asleep):

super shake: 1 banana, mixed berries, 3 egg whites, 2 scoops EA6 whey, milk.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Thats the beauty of this blender, the mixing jug is your cup. You just rinse it out after. Takes seconds........or leave it in the side for the wife to wash properly, like I do


Where from?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Where from?


Argos. 25 quid. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Argos. 25 quid. Can't go wrong.


Will get one


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So in on this


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Only just seen this, IN!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Only just seen this, IN!!


Cheers Sharpy. Good to have you.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Count me in.

Looking good mate! I guess I am training a little bit like this at the moment but with 6 or 8 sets depending on the exercise for a 12 rep target. Using the same methods as Serge Nubret and applying them to my own workouts. It was a big shock after training heavy for so long at how much sorer my muscles were and how much my ego had to deflate 

Looking forward to seeing how you get on with it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Alanricksnape said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Looking good mate! I guess I am training a little bit like this at the moment but with 6 or 8 sets depending on the exercise for a 12 rep target. Using the same methods as Serge Nubret and applying them to my own workouts. It was a big shock after training heavy for so long at how much sorer my muscles were and how much my ego had to deflate
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how you get on with it


Exactly. It's all very well chucking heavy weights around, but what's the point when you can make the muscle work more with less, just by doing things properly. I've got DOM's like I just started training again.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gvt stopped for a few days due to photo shoot prep. 3 full body workouts on low carbs....Well low for me anyway.

Machine press x7 sets

Pec Dec x7 sets

Lat pulldown x7 sets

V bar pulldown x7 sets

Ez bar curl x10 sets

Cable pressdown x10 sets

Shoulder press x7 sets

Lat raise x7 sets

Quad extension x10 sets

Ham curl x10 sets

Fu.cked.

ECA stack added for the next 3 days. 3 times a day.

Food.

Breakfast: super shake. Banana, berries, milk, 2 scoops EA6 whey. 3 eggs whites.

Lunch: 200g potato, 300g chicken.

Dinner: 4 whole eggs, bacon.

Post workout:

super shake. Banana, berries, milk, 2 scoops EA6 whey. 3 eggs whites.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ECA 3 times a day? How'd you time that?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> ECA 3 times a day? How'd you time that?


8.00

13.00

17.00


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Today's workout and food....

Machine press x7 sets

Pec Dec x7 sets

Lat pulldown x7 sets

V bar pulldown x7 sets

Ez bar curl x10 sets

Cable pressdown x10 sets

Shoulder press x7 sets

Lat raise x7 sets

Quad extension x10 sets

Ham curl x10 sets

Fu.cked.

ECA stack added for the next 3 days. 3 times a day.

Food.

Breakfast: super shake. Banana, berries, milk, 2 scoops EA6 whey. 3 eggs whites.

Lunch: 200g potato, 300g chicken.

Dinner: 4 whole eggs, bacon.

Post workout:

super shake. Banana, berries, milk, 2 scoops EA6 whey. 3 eggs whites.

Yep, exactly the same as yesterday  great reading.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Same workout again today.

Machine press x7 sets

Pec Dec x7 sets

Lat pulldown x7 sets

V bar pulldown x7 sets

Ez bar curl x10 sets

Cable pressdown x10 sets

Shoulder press x7 sets

Lat raise x7 sets

Quad extension x10 sets

Ham curl x10 sets

3x eca stack.

Water upped

Carbs at zero

No training tomorrow, just carbing up and more water intake.

Fake bake tan on today ready to wash off tomorrow. I f.ucking stink.

Food today.

1. 4 whole eggs, 2 rashers bacon.

2. 300g peanut butter chicken.

3. 4 whole eggs, 2 rashers bacon.

4. 300g peanut butter chicken.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just catching up on this log, good so far, hope this new approach does you well.

Cant believe you are same weight as me, you look huge!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Same workout again today.
> 
> Machine press x7 sets
> 
> ...


How come no carbs just on this day?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> 8.00
> 
> 13.00
> 
> 17.00


**** that. I'd be acting like I was in Ibiza's


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How come no carbs just on this day?


Has a photo shoot Monday I believe


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Just catching up on this log, good so far, hope this new approach does you well.
> 
> Cant believe you are same weight as me, you look huge!


Its weird mate.

Me and my mate weight the same in these pics believe it or not and we are exactly the same height.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How tall are you bud?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> How come no carbs just on this day?


Part of water manipulation for mondays shoot mate. Will make me more carb sensitive for today.....high carb day


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> **** that. I'd be acting like I was in Ibiza's


Was a bit like that until 2am this morning. Oh well. Same again today


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

How do you make your PNB chicken mate?

Do you just spread on once oven baked?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DC1 said:


> How do you make your PNB chicken mate?
> 
> Do you just spread on once oven baked?


I buy frozen cooked chicken breast from Tesco.

Chuck it in a frying pan so it defrosts it. Drizzle of olive oil.

Then when the chicken is drowned of, Chuck in a big table spoon of peanut butter and continue to fry and stir until mixed.

So good.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I buy frozen cooked chicken breast from Tesco.
> 
> Chuck it in a frying pan so it defrosts it. Drizzle of olive oil.
> 
> ...


Ah, sounds good. Might give that a bash tonight.

Cheers mate!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> How tall are you bud?


5'9"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Little sneak peak from today's photo shoot. F.uck knows what I'm looking at....



Had 10 different sets in the end. All the on site stuff won't be ready for a few weeks though. Was good fun actually. Paid attention and learned a lot about lighting, both artificial and natural.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Its weird mate.
> 
> Me and my mate weight the same in these pics believe it or not and we are exactly the same height.
> 
> View attachment 169745


Sure your scales aren't fuc;ked :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Little sneak peak from today's photo shoot. F.uck knows what I'm looking at....
> 
> View attachment 169816
> 
> ...


jeans are to big mate, you want to get them taken in at the waist


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Late but in :thumbup1:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Good wee journal this. In


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> jeans are to big mate, you want to get them taken in at the waist


Na, like them baggy. Way more comfy.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Na, like them baggy. Way more comfy.


word


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Sure your scales aren't fuc;ked


No mate. I thought so too but checked it at the gyms calibrated scales.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Little sneak peak from today's photo shoot. F.uck knows what I'm looking at....
> 
> View attachment 169816
> 
> ...


That's one of the strangest photos I've seen mate lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> That's one of the strangest photos I've seen mate lol


Was off the cuff lol. Just setting up. Got one of the guys to show me his skills whilst we waited for everyone to arrive. He just took it whilst I was looking at all rigging gear on the ceiling. Then was fiddling with the photo....so I stole it on a USB


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back to GVT.

Pretty tired after the shoot. Flexing for 2 and a half hours straight is hard!!!

Chest tonight. Took @Dig 's advice and dropped the weight by 5kg and increased rest to 90seconds.

80kg slight incline bench.

Set 1. 10

Set 2. 10.

Set 3. 10.

Set 4. 10.

Set 5. 10.

Set 6. 10.

Set 7. 10

Set 8. 10

Set 9. 9

Set 10. 8

Finished off with 3 high rep sets on the Pec Dec.

Food.

Breakfast: super shake. Banana mixed frozen berries. 3 eggs whites, milk, 2 scoops whey.

Photo shoot so had a late lunch as it was all paid for buy the shoot organisers.

Lunch: meal 1.chicken curry, naans, poppadoms. Meal 2. Steak and chips and ice cream for dessert. As you can see, I had 2 meals as it was free and I'd convinced everyone if they are going to feed me, I need double portions 

Dinner: 3 slices tiger bread, 4 whole eggs, 4 rasher bacon, sprinkle of cheese.

Post workout: super shake. Banana mixed frozen berries. 3 eggs whites, milk, 2 scoops whey.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Back to GVT.
> 
> Pretty tired after the shoot. Flexing for 2 and a half hours straight is hard!!!
> 
> ...


Fat **** hahahha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Time to get stuck into this. It's been begging me to eat it for the past week


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

whats the photo shoot for?

interesting log, will keep an eye on it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

safc49 said:


> whats the photo shoot for?
> 
> interesting log, will keep an eye on it


No idea  I was paid to model....not ask questions lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another photo from today's shoot.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's it for mate? Like a young up and coming photographer looking for people to put together a portfolio or what?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What's it for mate? Like a young up and coming photographer looking for people to put together a portfolio or what?


No, they were all professional photographers that current make a living from photography.

Basically, the organiser of the shoot is an award winning photographer that runs workshops for other professionals to improve their skills. Natural light is really tricky to get right and having a body with angles and undulating surfaces can use the natural light to its maximum potential. Was good fun and met some top people.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few more photos from yesterday.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Few more photos from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 169884
> 
> ...


You big puff, you don't half like a pose do you :lol: Looking good though mate :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> You big puff, you don't half like a pose do you  Looking good though mate :thumb:


Haha. Just did was I was told. I only know how to pose for bodybuilding so this was completely new to me and needed directing constantly lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

You not updating this anymore mate? Or you just been a bit busy? @PHMG


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

All good mate?


----------

